# New coder



## Amatyskiel  (Aug 18, 2017)

Is it worth of investment to buy practicode to remove one year of expierience? 

Please advise


----------



## pascooker12 (Aug 22, 2017)

*pascooker12-cpc-a*

I didn't and don't regret it a year goes fast and then you can have the A removed with documentation.  I could have the A removed since March just haven't had time to send in the documentation.


----------



## Amatyskiel  (Aug 23, 2017)

Thats not the case for me, i am not doing any coding still looking for any position. I rather get hired than doing practicode, i only bought one module just to see and so far i am not a fan ?


----------



## DylanBaxter (Aug 26, 2017)

I think it really depends on your experience level, and what positions area available in your area. Are there local offices that will hire someone with a CPC-A? Are you comfortable enough to code without the extra practice? I would use that as a benchmark. The only reason you'd get the program is in order to land a position coding, if your area allows you to do that as a CPC-A then don't worry about the program.


----------

